# Vorrei provare Gnome Shell... ma...

## matthew_s

Ciao a tutti !

Leggendo un pò tra i vari blog, notizie sul futuro Gnome... più precisamente gnome-shell su cui sarà basato, volevo provarla sulla mia Gentoo, ma ho un problema con questo pacchetto:

media-libs/clutter-1.0.8  USE="gtk opengl -debug -doc (-introspection)" 

la use introspection non riesco ad attivarla da cosa dipende tutto ciò? 

Non ho mai capito cosa significano le parentesi nelle USE... forse non è disponibile per il mio profilo ? ...default/linux/amd64/10.0 

Qualcuno sa darmi una mano?

ps: Ho provato sia da make.conf che da packages.use

----------

## Peach

ciao le parentesi significano ne più ne meno che le use sono disabilitate per quella specifica versione

----------

## spillo

```
media-libs/clutter introspection
```

prova, perché io feci così a suo tempo  :Smile: 

----------

## matthew_s

 *spillo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> media-libs/clutter introspection
> ```
> ...

 

no cosi non và, ho risolto in questo modo con questi comandi :

mkdir -p /etc/portage/profile 

echo "media-libs/clutter -introspection" >> /etc/portage/profile/package.use.mask 

USE="introspection" emerge -av clutter

maggiori info qui : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-812055-highlight-introspection.html

sono riuscito ad installare , si avvia con molti warning, e non riesco a visualizzare bene, mi segnala degli errori sui pixmap 1.3, non sono riuscito a capire bene il problema , forse i driver liberi della Ati non sono supportati ancora bene, in caso riproverò con i proprietari

----------

